# Shane Van Boening & His Pat Diveney Cue!



## AnitoKid (Apr 20, 2008)

Friends, here are some pictures of Shane Van Boening and 
his very beautiful pool cue made by custom cuemaker Pat Diveney!
The ebony-ivory cue is stunningly beautiful! *And I kid you not!*

Much thanks for looking, everyone! 

*Link is here, friends!*


----------

